# The Best Boots for Fall 2007



## Aprill (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Best Low-Heeled Boots*

You're sure to stay stylishly grounded in any of the following boots.

_Shown, clockwise from top:_

*Twenty Two, $450*

Solid construction makes this selection stand up for the long haul. The distressed olive leather is â€œunusual but still versatile,â€ commented one tester. Available in two colors.

*To Buy:* 415-409-2277.

*Geox, $280*

This riding boot boasts a breathable sole, soft leather, â€œsophisticatedâ€ gold-tone details, and exceptional value for the money. Available in two colors.

*To Buy:* 212-319-3310.

*Taryn Rose, $715*

â€œWorth every penny,â€ said a staffer of this metallic-flecked suede boot. Designed by a former orthopedic surgeon, itâ€™s stylish and sensible, with antishock cushioning that can decrease joint aches. Available in two colors.

*To Buy:* www.tarynrose.com.

*Delman, $395*

This refined suede boot â€œflatters the foot with its streamlined design,â€ said a judge. Rubber-capped soles make them easy to stroll in. Available in three colors.

*To Buy:* Bergdorf Goodman, 800-558-1855 for locations.




*The Best Medium-Heeled Boots*

At 3 to 3 1/4 inches, these heels add just the right amount of height without subtracting a bit of comfort.

_Shown, clockwise from top:_

*Claudia Ciuti, $506*

A staple gets a twist with lush dark green suede. The wedge heel relieves pressure on the ball of the foot, while the grooved rubber sole supplies traction. Six colors, available by special order.

*To Buy:* 212-535-3025.

*Gianni Bini, $89*

Practically a steal, this leather boot has a slender heel that â€œeffortlessly dresses up an outfit,â€ noted a staffer. The pointed toe is fashionably sharp but doesnâ€™t pinch. Available in four colors.

*To Buy:* www.giannibini.com.

*Loeffler Randall, $685*

Youâ€™ll fall in love with this leather bootâ€™s flawless design, but its comfort is what will keep you happy. The cone heel provides extra support; the full calf, extra style. Available in three colors.

*To Buy:* Nordstrom, 888-282-6060 for locations.

*Aerosoles, $160*

â€œPerfect to tuck your jeans into,â€ said one tester of this brown-suede buckled beauty. And with the reasonable price, you canâ€™t go wrong. Available in three colors.

*To Buy:* www.aerosoles.com.




*The Best High-Heeled Boots*

Elevate your look in more ways than one in these picks with heels of 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 inches.

_Shown, clockwise from top:_

*Coach, $498*

Roam the full range of outfits, from work to weekend, in this modern take on the classic cowboy boot. The solid wooden sole can endure a good pounding, and one staffer loved the â€œperfectly snugâ€ fit. In brown only.

*To Buy:* 866-262-2440 for locations.

*Cole Haan, $550*

The boost of cushioning, courtesy of the heelâ€™s Nike Air technology, won plenty of praise. â€œI could wear them from day into night without worrying about aches or blisters,â€ one staffer said. In black only.

*To Buy:* www.colehaan.com.

*Brooks Brothers, $448*

Smooth, luxurious calfskin leather and a slim wooden heel add up to â€œtimeless style,â€ in one testerâ€™s words. In brown only.

*To Buy:* www.brooksbrothers.com.

*Fioni, $35*

Given its faux suede and man-made sole, this bootie isnâ€™t really built to last, but you get plenty of style for the low price. A tester liked that itâ€™s â€œa great match with tights or slim pants.â€ Available in two colors.

*To Buy:* www.payless.com.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

oooh I like the brown ones in the first pic with the buckle. funky.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 17, 2008)

Love all the high heeled boots.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 18, 2008)

I dont like low heel boots, anything from mid to high heel for me.


----------

